# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Anadrol 50 by SYNTEX

## Aristimuqoh

I had not had experience with this compound, Anadrol 50 by SYNTEX... anyone seen this...... any feedback would be apreciated
Thanks

----------


## Rider

Anadrol by Syntex? I thought they stopped it years ago!

----------


## Aristimuqoh

> Anadrol by Syntex? I thought they stopped it years ago!


Syntex US stopped it years ago but this come from Syntex Spain, anyway the product is working very GOOD...

----------

